# How many y'all got?



## Djent246 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just wondering, outa curiosity, how many guitars on average would the members on here have? 6's,7's,8's and beyond, any number of strings count, just interested in finding out how many guitars y'all have.


----------



## Betterlaidplans (Jan 27, 2012)

I have 1 seven, 2 6s, 2 acoustics, 1 banjo, and 1 ukulele. My next acquisition is either another 7 or a mandolin. Although its not mine, I play my girl's violin once in awhile too.


----------



## TMatt142 (Jan 27, 2012)

I've got 10


























and soon to be this...


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jan 27, 2012)

In the grand scheme of things i haven't owned many guitars considering how long i've been playing, currently have an S7320, 8 string and a 7 stringed acoustic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2012)

2 sixers. 

EDIT: I actually have 3, but I'm selling the 3rd one to get money for my first 7.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 27, 2012)

TMatt142 said:


>


 
^ ???


----------



## kmanick (Jan 27, 2012)

currently 2 7's and 4 6's. Could probably lose 2 more of the 6's.
Was up to 27 guitars at one point all 6's at the time. (all 80's Jacksons and Charvels  )


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 27, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ ???



That would be the "Sexy-verse." She has been making the rounds for a while.

As for me, I have 5 guitars at the moment; three 7's and 2 6's.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ ???


 
Used to be Mesh's no?

I have...

2 8s
2 7s 
1 6
and a bass

EDIT: I forgot about my 3 acoustics... 

Soon to be 3 7s and 2 6s, though...


----------



## Randy (Jan 27, 2012)

2 7s
4 6s
4 basses
2 acoustics


----------



## Aaron (Jan 27, 2012)

This many


----------



## Necris (Jan 27, 2012)

I have 10
6 22 Fret 6 Strings
1 "24-fret" Fretless 6 String
1 6 String Acoustic (which may be defretted as well)
1 5 string Bass
1 4 String Bass

I've owned 21 instruments in total.


----------



## Valennic (Jan 27, 2012)

TMatt142 said:


> I've got 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have 3 J.Custom 7 strings? 

I hate you 

OT: 3 6's 1 7 1 acoustic


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 27, 2012)

3 Seven-Strings, 1 Six-string, 1 acoustic.

I sell any I don't use regularly since its a shame to keep something in its case when someone else could get better use from it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I currently have 1 7and 2 6ers


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 27, 2012)

Nearing 40 at the moment. Yes, I am a whore.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 27, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Nearing 40 at the moment. Yes, I am a whore.



Do you have a picture of all your guitars together? That would be epic.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Nearing 40 at the moment. Yes, I am a whore.


 
Yes... You are indeed... 

And you seem like a man that might need a bit of protection.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you implying you'd like a demonstration from my... protection officers, Konfy?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

Uh oh... This escalated fast...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 27, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## Michael T (Jan 27, 2012)

7-6ers
6-7 stringers
2-5 string basses 
1-acoustic


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 27, 2012)

2 acoustic
4 6 string 
2 7 strings
2 basses


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 27, 2012)

4 7s
4 6s
1 acoustic 6er
1 bass
and a kazoo!


----------



## Spondus (Jan 27, 2012)

3 6ers, 3 7s (one is under construction though), 1 8 string and 2 5 string basses!


----------



## Rojne (Jan 27, 2012)

1 6'er
1 acoustic
1 5 string bass

trying to save up for another 6'er


----------



## guy in latvia (Jan 27, 2012)

I have 9: 3 sevens, 4 sixers, 1 eight, and 1 five string bass.

I want to decrease this number, but I cant, I love them too much. Every single guitar in my collection is exactly perfect for what I want it to be, but I still havnt covered the ground of what I need to compete the arsenal of instruments I want


----------



## guy in latvia (Jan 27, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Nearing 40 at the moment. Yes, I am a whore.



Pics of all together or lies!


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 27, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> That would be the "Sexy-verse." She has been making the rounds for a while.


 
Where does one get a "Sexy-verse"? I would like to have sex with that guitar now please.


----------



## rekab (Jan 27, 2012)

1- 6 string
4- 7 string
1- 5 string bass
2- (6 string) acoustic


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Jan 27, 2012)

This many:






...alright, alright, they aren't all mine. That's a collective shot between me and two of my buddies.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 27, 2012)

6 6'ers at the moment. Working on getting my first 7.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 27, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> Pics of all together or lies!



This may sound stupid, but I don't have a room to display them and have a group pic taken. Should I move to a new house?


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 27, 2012)

3 - 6 string
2 - 7 string
1 - acoustic
1 - flamenco
1 - bass


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 27, 2012)

6guitars

only 2 with good frets,yea I play that much.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 27, 2012)

17 Total:

1 - 8-string (RG2228)
1 - 7-string (Loomis)
1 - Acoustic Electric (Ovation 1778t Elite)
1 - Acoustic
1 - 5-string Bass (Warwick $$)
12 - 6-strings:
2 - JEMs (77VBK and 77BRMR)
2 - ESP (WA-600 and F-2005 30th Anny)
1 - Gibson Robot V
1 - EVH Wolfgang
4 - Peavey Wolfgangs
1 - Yamaha RGX312 (1st guitar, heavily modded with locking Schaller FR, EMG boost, Fred, and YJM)
1 - 6-string guitar made of drywall (Flaxwood Rautia)​


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 27, 2012)

2x post...


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> This may sound stupid, but I don't have a room to display them and have a group pic taken. Should I move to a new house?


 
I have a mini-mansion... 5000 sq ft. I'd be happy to donate some room... _you're welcome_.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 27, 2012)

I had as many as 7 at one time (2 sevens, 5 sixes), but sold down to just my two Tom Andersons (1 seven and 1 six). Honestly happier with this.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> This may sound stupid, but I don't have a room to display them and have a group pic taken. Should I move to a new house?



If you have enough room to even STORE 40 guitars, you have room to take pictures of them...


----------



## synrgy (Jan 27, 2012)

6 strings: 1 Hamer, 1 Jackson, 1 BC Rich, 1 Ibanez, 1 K Acoustic
7 strings: 2 Ibanez, 1 Raines (which ended up being more of an overpriced paperweight than a guitar)
Bass: 1 SX 5 string

So.. 9, I guess. 

And I want to get rid of most of them so I can start over from scratch.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 27, 2012)

Hourglass1117 said:


> If you have enough room to even STORE 40 guitars, you have room to take pictures of them...



I wish - my apartment forces me to have rather unconventional storing practices (which gets to be quite acrobatic when reaching for certain axes when recording), and my office is rather small, so unless you want pics of cases and gigbags, I'd be hard pressed to take pics of more than 14 or 16 axes.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 27, 2012)

1 7 string
3 6 strings
3 acoustics


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

synrgy said:


> 6 strings: 1 Hamer, 1 Jackson, 1 BC Rich, 1 Ibanez, 1 K Acoustic
> 7 strings: 2 Ibanez, 1 Raines (which ended up being more of an overpriced paperweight than a guitar)
> Bass: 1 SX 5 string
> 
> ...


 
Raines 7 = no go? They have these 7 string strats on Ebay every now and again and I really wanted one...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 27, 2012)

Schecter Damien Elite 7
Schecter C1 Classic
Schecter DEvil Custom
ESP LTD AX-2E
ESP LTD V-200
Fender MIM strat
Ibanez RG350m
Ibanez RGR421EXFM
Ibanez RGT42FXQM
Washburn Vindicator
Washburn D-10 Acoustic
Peavey Zodiac Scorpio Dave Ellefson Sig
Ibanez ATK300
Arbor SG junior
Dean Razorback
15 total. xD actually wanting to sell most of those except my 7, the devil and the AX and acoustic xD


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 27, 2012)

Ibanez RG7321
Ibanez K-7
Ibanez RG560
Ibanez V-Blade
Telecaster (beater/backup)
Ibanez 5 string bass

= 6 instruments

I had a bit more last year, but decided to sell what I was not using.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 27, 2012)

1 acoustic
4 6-string electrics (that I currently use)
1 7-string electric
1 bass

And 2 sixers I'm trying to get rid of at the minute.


----------



## lemeker (Jan 27, 2012)

lets see....between electrics and acoustics...I've got 9

2 seven strings- ltd, schecter
6 six strings- 2 Jackson, Prs, Ibanez, nylon string, Ovation 
1 12 string- Fender


----------



## celebro95 (Jan 27, 2012)

EBMM JP7 MD loaded
EBMM JPX7 BFR
Ibanez Apex 2 modded (T.Zone / PAF / splitcoils micro switches)


+ 2 acoustic guitars


----------



## nkri (Jan 27, 2012)

Ibanez RG2027X
Ibanez RG7621
Ibanez RG2550EX
Ibanez RG570 (planning to trade for a 7 soon, just waiting for the right deal to come up)
Tres Pino classical (cheap mexican import)
My grandpa's old acoustic (no-name brand from 60+ years ago)


----------



## synrgy (Jan 27, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Raines 7 = no go? They have these 7 string strats on Ebay every now and again and I really wanted one...



I won't speak to the brand at large. I've only played the one I own, but it's a mess. I posted an NGD thread about it back when I got it, which started full of excitement and wonder, and quickly devolved into a "WTF am I supposed to do about this?!" thread. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...7-string-semi-hollow-single-cut-action-2.html

Super short version is, I should try raising the nut, but even then, the best case scenario is I get a *playable* guitar. I'm really regretting having sold my Epiphone Sheraton II in order to fund the Raines. 

*edit* In fairness, the one I own seems to be an older build. I think it may have been one of the first batches Raines ever produced. I would expect they've come a long way since.

*edit #2* That said, I've tried contacting Raines via email to discuss the instrument, and no-one has ever responded to my inquiries.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

synrgy said:


> *edit #2* That said, I've tried contacting Raines via email to discuss the instrument, and no-one has ever responded to my inquiries.


 
Despite how far they *may* have come, this is disheartening...


----------



## Mordecai (Jan 27, 2012)

2 six strings: jackson DKMGT, Fender strat knock off (sounds great though)
1 7 string: ibanez RG7321
1 bass: 1967 hagstrom SG body bass: (needs a restoration at best) but i keep it cause its such a cool looking piece to hang on the wall.


----------



## Farcry0092 (Jan 27, 2012)

Right now I've got:
1 7 string, 2.5 6's, an acoustic, a bass, a korg triton keyboard, and my baby grand. I have owned 2 other 7s, and 3 other 6s in the past year. Finally settled on my ibby s as the 6 im going to put money into in terms of pickups and such. Gonna get another agile 7 hopefully in the near future.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jan 27, 2012)

A 7 string,A bass,A classical and an acoustic.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 27, 2012)

2 6 strings and my bass. Oh an a travelling guitar, but I don't count that really, it is a necessity. 

What I would be curious to see is those with larger collections (aside from Fred), what is the general range of the guitars you keep when there are a lot of them? Import, MIJ, USA, etc.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 27, 2012)

Only 2 6's at the moment 

Getting my first seven in the next week or two though!


----------



## XEN (Jan 27, 2012)

5 in total at the house right now: 4 string Ibanez Bass, Steinberger GM1TA, Schecter Blackjack ATX C-8, Santucci TrebleBass, and a Composite Acoustics GX.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hourglass1117 said:


> This many:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STOP posting that or I'll buy a friggin' 1527Z and toss some white dimarzios in there damnit! I'm a loose cannon.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jan 27, 2012)

3 x sevens
4 x sixers
1 x sixer acoustic
1 x 5-stringed bass

And a goddamn banjo


----------



## Pat_s1t (Jan 27, 2012)

Right now, I've got three electrics (recently sold two) and two acoustics. I've got another 7 coming in April that I absolutely cannot fucking wait for though!


----------



## brett8388 (Jan 27, 2012)

I was just counting today.

I have over 120 guitars currently. Mostly Ibanez, EVH Music Man, and Jackson.


----------



## zhangshred (Jan 27, 2012)

brett8388 said:


> I was just counting today.
> 
> I have over 120 guitars currently. Mostly Ibanez, EVH Music Man, and Jackson.





For me:

'89 RG570
Schecter Loomis


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 27, 2012)

one 7 string (Ibanez RG7321), one 8 string (RGA8) and one acoustic (some Ibanez, too). That's it


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm currently down to:

2 guitars
2 basses
1 ukulele
1 oud


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 27, 2012)

Posted this before, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to put it here. This year I'm getting an Ibanez FR 7-string built and will hopefully get the new RG2228A.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jan 27, 2012)

At the height of my collection I had 4 guitars, Two 7 strings and Two 6 strings. Now Im done to two guitars, Ibanez RG7620, and a Parker P42.


----------



## purpledc (Jan 27, 2012)

This is what I got

1. Breedlove passport acoustic (I dont play it much and I know its an import but it sounds great. 
2. Carvin CT6 - Main guitar. daily beater. 
3. Carvin SH550- love this guitar. great classic LP type tones
4. Grizzly kit guitar - In progress piece of shit. I think so far Ive counted 12 pieces to the body.
5. Carvin CT624- This is being made. Its gonna be one of a kind. 
6. carvin DC700- In progress as well. It will be my first seven.


----------



## toecutter (Jan 27, 2012)

six:
one 8 string (RGA8),
2 sixers (modded strat & heavily modded Ibanez 540R)
two acoustics (seagull & cordoba nylon)
Fender Precision bass


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 27, 2012)

Not enough! 4 six strings (LP, Ibanez, 2 Jacksons) 1 eight string Agile and just added a seven string DC 700 Carvin about 2 months ago. GAS is killing me. Think it's time to buy another seven. Another Carvin or Ibanez may be in the works.


----------



## SwampAshSpecial (Jan 27, 2012)

technically one seven, one six and one acoustic, but in reality I have two sixes, as I have my shitty first guitar in a cupboard somewhere.


----------



## Joelan (Jan 27, 2012)

1 seven, 1 six, 1 four, and 2 classicals (one of which is my cheapo first guitar)


----------



## poisonelvis (Jan 27, 2012)

2 sevens
3 sixs
2 acoustics
1 banjo(still trying to play it)
147 air guitars


----------



## Jakke (Jan 27, 2012)

2 sevens.
1 six (saving up for another one).
1 acoustic.

It's a long way up to 120


----------



## Vinchester (Jan 27, 2012)

5 sixers
1 acoustic


----------



## toecutter (Jan 27, 2012)

TMatt142 said:


> I've got 10



Whoa, I like this WTH is it?


----------



## Miek (Jan 27, 2012)

I have 3 or 4 I guess, two are unplayable, and I only play my six anymore. So 1 that I use, 2 for decoration, and one somewhere I'm not sure of. I do need to find some kind of replacement for my six though :/


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 27, 2012)

I've had as many as ten at a time before.

Now it's just:
ESP mii maple board
60's Yamaha classical

They are all I need for pure awesomeness.


----------



## madcansoul (Jan 27, 2012)

I currently own 6 guitars and a bass

2 beater sixers:
an old Yamaha RG121DM with the thinnest neck i've ever played
and a Green Douglas Spad from Rondo

As for 7 stringers:
A Black Douglas Sr-370
A Vampire Kiss Ibanez RG7620
A Black Ibanez RG7421

I recently got an El cheapo Rogue 5 string bass and i own a classical guitar.

Still need to get a decent 6 string, an 8 string and a good acoustic ahahaahah

You never have too many guitars!


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't like having too many guitars. I just tend to favor my newest or most expensive one. One or two sevens, sixes, acoustics, etc is all I really need. Instead of having 3 or 4 nice 7's, I prefer to have one or two REALLY nice ones. I generally have one or two of the best/favorite 6's and 7's I can afford, and the I mostly only keep guitars with sentimental value, otherwise. 

Currently an EBMM JPXI-7 is my main 7 and a US Master's LeGrand Custom Legend is my main her:

JPXI-7










US Masters Custom Legend










Then I have a couple acoustics and a PRS Replica which is the only guitar I've built that I still own (I also have a couple unfinished projects):





Some Dean acoustic that's actually really nice. The entire back and sides are white quilted maple





And a real sweet vintage Guild





And a '90 Saber S540


----------



## otisct20 (Jan 27, 2012)

just one......a very lonely MH-417


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 27, 2012)

5 electrics
2 acoustics
1 bass


----------



## bigswifty (Jan 27, 2012)

1 sevenstring, 1 acoustic.



> Whoa, I like this WTH is it?



Its an Ibanez Universe, with white pups and inlays. Couldn't tell you the year.
But it's sleek and sexy as fuck.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 28, 2012)

9 6's
1 7


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 28, 2012)

DraggAmps said:


> And a '90 Saber S540


Yes! S540-DY Love! 




I admit, that photo is a little edited, but it's seriously that bright in person.

I've got 11 currently. I'm often told that's alot for a 17 year old, but meh. 
3 7's
1 8
7 6's. (too many!)

Here's some of em.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jan 28, 2012)

I got 3 sixers, 1 eight and 1 acoustic (the el dodgo classical ones that everyone has for their first guitar lol)

Soon to finish making a 54 string dulcimer  Can't wait to play that bad boy.


----------



## espman (Jan 28, 2012)

Four 6's, one 7, and one 8.
I also have 7 and 8 string build's on the go right now if you want to count those.


----------



## musikizlife (Jan 28, 2012)

I've got 
7 sixer's + 1 acoustic
1 seven
soon to be 6 sixer's and will be adding an 8

so still 9 all together!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 28, 2012)

5 electrics. 1 JP6, 3 JP7s, and an OLP JP6


----------



## broj15 (Jan 28, 2012)

ibby rg7620, schecter c7 hellraiser, fender strat, ibby sf420 fm, fender p-bass, fender aerodyne jazz bass, and fender acoustic electric. So it looks like 6 guitars and 2 basses is the total.


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 28, 2012)

1 Schecter Damien-7
1 Acoustic (noname but god it has a wonderfull sound)

and I'm GASing currently for a Squier baritone...although I really should invest into gear and not guitars.


----------



## HighPotency (Jan 28, 2012)

2x RG7421
RG570
RG2120X
Peavey Wolfgang Special EXP
Gibson Les Paul Studio Vintage Mahogany
Takamine G340
"Fender" Starcaster


----------



## Pablo (Jan 28, 2012)

I've been downsizing lately, so I'm down to the basics:

5 6-strings: Ibby RG321, Fender YJM, Warmoth Strat, Home Built monstrosity 1, Home Built monstrosity 2
1 7-string: Carvin DC727C
1 4-string bass: Vester Jazz Bass copy

Cheers

Eske


----------



## trickae (Jan 28, 2012)

Electrics: 
1x6 string (RG550 - heavily Modded)
2x7 strings (JCRG8527, S7420) 
Currently a third 7 being built (charles cilia custom)
Planning on a fanned fret 8 next (26.5'' - 29'' - depending on how much I can twist ONI's arm)

Acoustics
Yahama - classical nylon string aquired in 1994
Yamaha - Steel string
Soon to aquire an ibanez or taylor 12 string.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 28, 2012)

8

1 6
5 7s, tho, trying to sell one
1 8
1 5-string bass

A while back, I imposed a limit of 7 guitars, but broke it when the 8 that I wanted popped up in the sale forum here


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 28, 2012)

I have 9 sevens, 1 eight and 3 sixes.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Mhh, current count is er...6 i believe, 3 of which are stored and never used, might sell them one day.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 28, 2012)

1 - 7 string (RG 7321)
3 - 6 strings (IC-400, Epi FLying-V, LTD MH250NT)
1 - Acoustic (Tanglewood)
1 - project 6 (Old Squier strat)
1 - project 6 body being converted to seven. (Old KKV BC rich, to become RR 7)

and an incoming new 7 for next week, can't wait as I have been wanting one for quite some time! (SC-607)


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Jan 28, 2012)

2 6's
2 7's
1 acoustic 
Getting a replacement bass soon
Have had more but times change and so does money need and my need for instruments. I've been thinking of down sizing and getting 1 of each but higher end, but I like what I have so probably won't do that. I'm more focused on my recording set up lately.

Edit: I forgot also have 1 project les Paul style 6 that my tech is finishing the frets, I installed them but lack of proper fret tools prohibited me from the finishing of it.


----------



## Petie (Jan 28, 2012)

*7 strings:*

Buddy Blaze 7-string prototype #1
Ibanez UV777BK
Ibanez RG7620
Ibanez RG7420

*6 strings:* 
Taylor Solidbody
Ibanez RG370 (Japan, 1993, Edge bridge, rare Oz-only model)
Ibanez RG550 (1987)
Ibanez RG550 (2007)
Ibanez Talman
Fender American Vintage '62 Reissue Stratocaster
Status Strat copy (by Washburn, neck currently replaced with a Mexican Strat neck)
Homemade Telecaster mutt

*Acoustic:
*Ibanez Charleston

*Basses:
*Ibanez TR 5-string
Fernandes Jazz Bass copy


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 28, 2012)

ESP LTD M250
Martin DR8
Gibson LP Studio
2x Gibson Flying V
Jackson RR3
Ibanez RG1527
PRS SC245
EBMM JP6
2X PRS Cu24


----------



## Djent246 (Jan 29, 2012)

Didn't expect this thread to get so many replies, haha holy shit! Great to read tho.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 29, 2012)

3.

Squier Strat (my first guitar)
Fender 68 Reissue Strat
PRS CE22

I did have 8 or 9 at one point but I had to sell a lot because of problems with unemployment. I don't plan on buying any more until at least after my wedding at the end of the year.


----------



## Rook (Jan 29, 2012)

9 in hand 3 on order (maybe 4 soon).

Own: Jackson RR1, Mayones Regius, Fender US 57 Strat, Jackson SLSMG, Jackson KE3, Yamaha Pacifica (lol), Dean Razorback (Lolol), Tanglewood Rebel Bass and Warwick Corvette $$.

Waiting for: BRJ 6 (probably get it may time), BRJ 8 (haven't finalised those order yet so maybe end of the year, depends on a few things), Strandberg 7/8 My build should start by the end of the year but I'm not counting on anything, Decibel Javelin, god knows when I'll get that (Fred just got db3, I'm number 93 in the queue).

I wouldn't mind having a chat with Vik, and considered buying a premade Mayo 8 but I don't think I'll be utilising Mayo's custom shop.


----------



## toecutter (Jan 29, 2012)

dbrozz said:


> 1 sevenstring, 1 acoustic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Little research, appears to be a 91. I WILL have one.


----------



## DMAallday (Jan 29, 2012)

ESP MI
Caparison Dellinger Custom
LTD 607b natural finish 
LTD ec1000 BLK
LTD mhb400
LTD h1000
LTD mh400
Schecter Hellraiser
BC Rich Warlock
Ibanez Acoustic


----------



## jordanky (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm down to five sixers. I didn't realized I had downsized this much


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 29, 2012)

Currently have six 6-strings...Although I have to let my ESP Eclipse go soon to remedy some financial hardships 













EDIT: Forgot about my Takamine!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 29, 2012)

Schecter Loomis
Ibanez 7421
Ibanez Arc 300
Seagull Something (nice acoustic)
Cheap classical
Cheap PoS I use for paint experiments

and...an incoming Vik!


I might order a Caprice T from Vik as well later once my other one gets here, depends on a few things


----------



## butch (Jan 30, 2012)

I cleared one hundred last March sometime. Have added a few more since then. Honestly lost count... Made me realize a few things:

--I know where much of my credit card debt has come from.
--I have workied in music related fields too long (retail, teaching, worked a few years for Ibanez).
--I can't walk away from a good deal. Even if I don't need the gear, I'd kick myself for passing on an incredible deal.
--I have a very understanding wife. My day job pays the bills, anything I make from music can get spent on gear.
--May be a bad thing for guys at local pawn shops to have my number.
--I can have horrible OCD. Find a model I like and get it in every color.
--All liquid assests if my world should crash.

I do realize that I may have a little bit of a problem, but if no one gets hurt, I guess it's OK. Enjoy a sampling...


----------



## Knyas (Jan 30, 2012)

butch said:


> I cleared one hundred last March sometime.



The jealousy I feel is immeasurable, damn you.


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 30, 2012)

I have 9.

2 PRS Custom 24's
PRS McCarty
Ibanez RG565
Ibanez 7620 I refinished in Burnt Stain Blue
Jackson SL2H
Fender MIJ Strat
BC Rich USA Warlock
Takamine Acoustic


----------



## murakami (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks to this thread, i never took into consideration how much i have, but don't need 

currently i have;
4 - 7 strings(two more on the way)
2 - 6 strings(that are on sale)

i had a bunch of guitars before but sold them one by one losing out
quite a bit. i assume i'll be selling two more 7 stringers this year.
1 for sure.


----------



## LtdRay (Jan 30, 2012)

3 6er
ibanez rg120
ltd m-15
homemade strat
acoustic
1-7
Ltd m-107
ukulele
travel guitar


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 31, 2012)

You all have too many guitars lol

I have :

1 RGA321F
1 S5470F
1 RG1527M


----------



## Diggy (Jan 31, 2012)

Ibanez RG2228
Ibanez RG7620 Royal
Ibanez RG7620 was GN, stripped
Fender HM Strat was salmon, stripped
Fender HM Strat set neck white
Ibanez PR1550 was pink, stripped

thinking about having a Carvin built this summer.. if no Carvin, then another HM prolly.. then I'm good on guitars.


----------



## Throat Hole (Jan 31, 2012)

12 6string 
3 7string 
2 basses 
and 1 acoustic 

so 18 total


----------



## kirbyy (Jan 31, 2012)

And here I was almost feeling guilty for owning... get ready... 2 whole electric guitars and buying another one. I envy u guys so much



butch said:


> I cleared one hundred last March sometime. Have added a few more since then. Honestly lost count... Made me realize a few things:
> --I can have horrible OCD. Find a model I like and get it in every color.



I can see how that could present a problem lol


----------



## TMatt142 (Jan 31, 2012)

toecutter said:


> Little research, appears to be a 91. I WILL have one.



actually, it's a 1990 but was made during the transition so it's got the lo-pro..


----------



## nomnomnom (Jan 31, 2012)

I have ten (well sort of)

My "proper" guitars:

Agile Intrepid 8 string (I need to sell this- hurts my wrist bad...)
Agile pro 7string
Gibson Explorer
Ibanez 350M
Maverick F-3
American standard strat

steel string acoustic
nylon string acoustic

squier strat
some cheap kit guitar which I never finished!


----------



## Phrygian (Jan 31, 2012)

3 atm, and three on order! 

What i own:
1 sevenstring - Carvin DC727 
1 sixstring - Agile Ghost (got it dirt cheap from a buddy so why not. it's actually useable after Allen at AVH guitar repair worked his magic on it )
1 acoustic - Ovation acoustic of some sort, cant be bothered to check the model right now. 


on order: 
-Carvin DC727
-BRJ Hesperian slant top 627
-Decibel AMX 7


----------



## speedy thrash (Jan 31, 2012)

2 6's
1 acoustic
1 Ukulele/Mandolin/Guitar Hybrid........ Ukumandar?(scalloped fretboard) made by me
1 6 made by me (this one had to be seperated from the other 2.... it's shameful)


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 31, 2012)

1x8 String (Agile Intrepid 828)
1x5 String Bass (Cort Curbow 5)
6x6 Strings (2 are in progress of refinishes/rebuilds)


----------



## M_I_G (Jan 31, 2012)

I currently have 4 electric, 1 acoustic 6's and 1 7-string. I'm planing on selling 2-3 of my 6's to get an 8string though


----------



## Blynd (Feb 2, 2012)

I have:

Electric
1 - 6 string - Ibanez RG550 (first electric guitar)
1 - 6 string - ESP LTD EC-401VF Tobacco Sunburst
1 - 7 string - Ibanez RGA7 (with BKP Nailbombs)
1 - 7 string - ESP LTD EC-407 Black Satin (just arrived!) 

Acoustic
1 - Yamaha AC3R Concert Seriers
1 - Takamine EG340SC

Bass
1 - Traben Chaos Core 4 string - Whiskey Burl
1 - 4 string hand made
1 - 6 string hand made
1 - Washburn BB4 (bluish purple satin finish - brand new and for sale)

*** Guitars are like guns... you can never have too many!


----------



## jr1092 (Feb 2, 2012)

Blynd said:


> *** Guitars are like guns... you can never have too many!



This... My two main hobbies are guitars and guns. Both equally addicting.
As for guitars, I have:
1 - Acoustic
4 - 6 stringers
3 - 7 stringers
1 - 8 stringers
1 - 5 string bass

Will probably be selling one or two of them in the near future.


----------



## thraxil (Feb 2, 2012)

1 8-string, 9 6-strings (including an acoustic and a fretless), 1 5-string bass, and 1 4-string bass.


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 3, 2012)

Two sevenstrings. Technically one  An Ibanez RG827 Quilt Red. I also own an RG7620 that I have completely stripped (both aesthetically and electrically). Adding some bevels to the body then staining it a dark-ish purple and swapping all the electronics for Dimarzio stuff. Then slapping a Crunchlab and Liquifire in there. It shall be named... the RG7620+


----------



## myrtorp (Feb 4, 2012)

3 electric guitars (Cheap ass Cort, Ibby Rg42dx, and Rg7321)
1 Bass
1 ukulele 

My next step will be a higher end 7 string. Something like a premium or prestige, but I want a fixed bridge!


----------



## toolshed (Feb 5, 2012)

*6 STRING GUITARS *
90 gibson les paul w/50s wiring sd distortion and classic 57
11 ibanez rg3550 prestige
07 fender strat h-s-s jb duncan and sh1 singles
85 fender mij contemp strat hss
07 Gibson les paul classic - bareknuckle painkillers
05 Gibson faded flying v sd jazz and custom custom
04 martin d-16 spruce with indian rosewood sides and back
78 Yamaha 78 fg512 12-string acoustic 

SEVEN STRING GUITAR
00 Ibanez rg7421 7 string​


----------



## Spamspam (Feb 19, 2012)

This many.





From left, '93 Samick Aurora, Schecter Blackjack Solo 6, Carvin CT6 (best guitar ever), Schecter Hellraiser Solo 6, '85 Ibanez "X". Hanging out in the back is my POS Ovation.
Just replaced the pups in my Ibby, here is a better shot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2012)

3 Acoustics
2 Travel
3 7-string Electrics
1 8-string Electric
4 Basses 

2 6-strings On Order
1 8-string On Order
1 Bass On Order

This is probably the fewest guitars/basses I've had since I met my fiance.......


----------



## Korngod (Feb 19, 2012)

7 Strings:

Ibanez K7BG - 2001
Ibanez RG7321BK - 2005
Ibanez RG7420MC - 2000

6 Strings: (beginner crap haha!)

Ibanez RG120 - 2005
BC Rich Bronze Warlock - 2004
Unknown Gibson Explorer Knock off - 199?
Bently Acoustic - 199?

Basses:
Ibanez 4 String GSR - 2006
Ibanez 5 String SR305PW - 2011


----------



## Origin (Feb 20, 2012)

That DT is criminally beautiful, ohhhh god.


----------



## Bower1 (Feb 20, 2012)

No pics on the work comp but I have 5 total at this moment. 
four 6's and one 7 

1st: Peavey Raptor 2nd: Ibanez s470 3rd: RG570 from 1998 MIJ 4th: ESP LTD SC 200 but it has been modded (I'll post a thread for it). 5: Ibanez RGA7 (soon to have bare knuckles)


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 20, 2012)

EastWood Sidejack Greenburst w/bigsby (first run)
EastWood Sidejack Baritone (love it)
Schecter Damien 7 EX (beater)
Schecter Hellraiser Avenger
Fender American Strat (trans white, see my other posts about it)
DeArmond Bajo-Jet Baritone 
Burns Barracuda Baritone (My main guitar right now)
Shine (Sae-In) 7 String with Petrucci Set (or the taco accident description pickups)
Takamine 12 string (black)
Ibanez 7 String Acoustic
Epiphone Sheraton II (sounds better than an ES 335 I had)
Some beater Bass I got here in Korea

I have a love for midrange guitars that I can modify and have a blast with, I love the way they sound because I get to fuck with them so much.

Also have an S7 custom in the works.... Ill get to that later.


----------



## Rap Hat (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't remember if I posted yet, so here's what I got:

5 6's
1 7
1 8
2 basses
2 acoustics
And 2 custom 8's on order

So 9(11) guitars and 2 basses. I used to have more, maybe 15, but I fell on hard times and had to downsize, and I'm only now rebuilding it.


----------



## Nonservium (Feb 20, 2012)

3 - Electrics
1 - Acoustic
2 - Basses


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 20, 2012)

3 sixes, one 7, all electric.


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 20, 2012)

3- Sixers. 
1 - 7
1 - Bass.

I've got an ESP LTD SC-600 incoming as well.


----------



## ForThisGift (Feb 20, 2012)

*8 Strings* - 
OAF BFR Singlecut (on order)
Agile Interceptor 828

*6 Strings* - 
Gibson Les Paul DC
Parker PM20 Hornet
Epiphone Dot Deluxe
Ibanez MMM1
PRS (Taiwanese Knockoff)

*Basses* - 
Warwick Corvette FNA Jazzman 5
Spector NS 2000/5
DIY 4 Stringer


----------



## Geognosy (Feb 20, 2012)

1 classical
4 6-stringers
1 7-stringer
1 ukulele


----------



## jarnozz (Feb 20, 2012)

i own 3.5 guitars and 2 other instruments!
some cheap ass lespaul recpica, gotta start with something
ibanez rg 350 dx
rodriguez flamenco guitar
my 7 string destroyer i´m still making so thats where the 0.5 goes to!
a piano
a Stradivarius violin

can´t complain at all, though i,ve seen beautys and beasts out here


----------



## guitarister7321 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sevens:
'98 Ibanez RG7620 Royal Blue

Sixes:
'10 Ibanez RG1421F Blue Burst
'87 Ibanez PRO540R Blue Burst
'07 Ibanez RG120 Candy Apple (now rattle canned neon green and taken apart)
'90-'91 Charvel 275DLX Black

Basses:
Peavey BXP Grind 6-string Natural. Want to sell and get a nice 4-string again. 

Total of 6. 

I've owned a total of 11 guitars/basses in my life, but this is what I own at the moment.


----------



## Wretched (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't remember if I've replied to this thread yet, but my list is as follows:

Ibz GR320 Ghostrider
Ibz RGA121
Ibz RGT42FX
Ibz MTM1
Ibz TC420 Talman
ESP LTD V500
ESP LTD SC607
Epiphone G400
Spector Legend 4 bass
Frankenstein Strat Copy


----------



## BabUShka (Feb 21, 2012)

Not many... I'm a poor student, so I own a few guitars.. But Im more of a amp-guy. I'd prefer to have 3-4 amps and 5-6 guitars instead of 10 guitars and 1 amp =p 

Now i have 
2. 6-stringer
1. 7-stringer
2. Accoustics

But there will be more. Next year Im done with my ingeneering studies


----------

